# Micranthemum "Monte Carlo" Preparation



## Gadjeel (May 7, 2015)

I recently bought one pot of this and find it quite difficult to plant. The stems are all entangled. Should I separate them to individual stems which would be a very daunting task or should I just split them into smaller group of stems?


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Split them into smaller clumps and plant. It's really easy to creep and grow.


----------



## Gadjeel (May 7, 2015)

How do you separate them into clumps properly? This is what I tried to do but the roots are so entangled with the stem that when I tried to plant it in clumps, some of the roots of that clump are showing above the substrate.


----------

